# Pour abréger.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Pour abréger.*

direi: 

Per tagliare corto 
Per essere conciso, breve, succinto


----------



## Corsicum

Je vote pour : _Per tagliare corto_
Il y a peut être aussi* : *_fare più corto_
* *


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci bien!

*Comment abrégez-vous ce mot?*

Dirais-tu : Come taglia corto (o accorcia) questa parola?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne suis pas certain, mais quand il s’agit de raccourcir au sens strict comme un mot, il me semble que l’on peut(ou doit ?) utiliser : abbreviare,
Je crois que _couper_ c’est avec le risque d’amputer , raccourcir _abréger_ c’est différent….
On  coupe court à  un discours, à une action, on abrége un mot au sens de raccourcir, une adresse de lien informatique ?
Proposition :
_Come abbreviare__ URL troppo lunghi ?_
_Come abbreviare questa parola ? _


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Abréger veut dire "rendre plus court", "raccourcir."


----------



## Corsicum

Oui d'accord, mais en gardant « toute » la signification, sauf si c’est dit de façon ironique :
_Abrégez !  =  dépêchez vous, coupez court !_
Pour l’Italien, il est préférable d’attendre l’avis des spécialistes….


----------

